# How do I set up a secure binhost?

## Kasumi_Ninja

I want to set up a secure binhost server for my customers and the Gentoo community. See also Announcing the 'Stage 4 project' and Which USEflags should I use for my portage binhost?. What is the best way to achieve this? Or more specifically:

-Should I set up the server on my home box or rent a professional one? Which is better in terms of security? 

-If someone could recommend a (free) server that would be great!

-With Gnupg not yet implemented yet how do we make sure Gentoo binary packages are untampered. Is there also md5 checksum verification for binaries in Gentoo? And if so will it suffice?

-Are there any other security check / protocols that you would recommend for setting up a binhost?

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Testing revealed that there is no md5sum verification for binary files in portage.  Are there any other options left to ensure binaries arrive untampered to the end user?

----------

